# Donkey and a cow as companions?



## Lady89

So at some point I would like to get a dairy cow but I know from caring for offended calves that 1 cow alone is not a happy cow and will get into no end of trouble. But 2 cows would be way more milk them I could ever use, so I was wandering would a Donkey be a good companion for a cow? If it would that could be nice as a donkey could pull a small cart or fallen tree branches and do other light farm work, so I could feel it was more than just a pet


----------



## dizzy

Don't know about a donkey, but I've seen a horse and a cow in a field together here.


----------



## wr

Donkeys and horses do not always get along well with cattle. Donkeys can be quite aggressive and have been known to kill calves, goat kids and lambs. For some it works well and in other cases it's an epic fail.


----------



## aoconnor1

Both donkeys and cows are herd animals, but a donkey and a cow are not a natural herd, so no, I wouldn't risk the possible outcome by pairing the two up. That said, I have had cows (plural) around my donkeys (plural) and my horses (again, plural) with no issue what so ever. But they could go chew cud with a like minded cow and get away from the ever moving horses and donkeys.

Better to get a steer to hang with your cow in my opinion.


----------



## Blackwolfe

Get a Jackass. Which is a cross between a jack a donkey. All of the farmers here in Bama have one in their pastures to keep coyotes away (natural enemies). I have seen a single cow a jackass together with no problem.

Corwyn


----------



## wr

Blackwolfe said:


> Get a Jackass. Which is a cross between a jack a donkey. All of the farmers here in Bama have one in their pastures to keep coyotes away (natural enemies). I have seen a single cow a jackass together with no problem.
> 
> Corwyn


That doesn't always work either.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Blackwolfe said:


> Get a Jackass. Which is a cross between a jack a donkey. All of the farmers here in Bama have one in their pastures to keep coyotes away (natural enemies). I have seen a single cow a jackass together with no problem.
> 
> Corwyn


A jack *is* a male donkey. Jackass is just a colloquial term for donkey. So a "jack donkey cross" is just a donkey. 

It's a crap shoot if a cow and donkey will get along together. There's a better chance if the donkey was raised with cattle but even that doesn't guarantee it.


----------



## Muleman

I have a donkey and have had many through the years. I have had several who have been with large animals like cattle all the way down to small animals like goats with no issue. I have had some I would not trust to do this. What everyone is saying is pretty much true. There is no sure thing. I know many people who keep donkeys with cattle with no problem and full size donkeys are even used as herd guardians by many people. The chances of a donkey killing a full grown cow is slim. However, that does not mean they will necessarily bond as you wish, probably will, but not a given. both are heard animals and will seek a herd. What I am saying is, yes it can be done, it just takes the right donkey, not just any ole donkey. the key here is finding someone who knows donkeys to help you in your area, choose the right one. if you could fill in your general location in the upper right corner you will have a better chance of finding someone on here who may be close enough to help.

I will say one thing about donkeys. Horses and mules run a wide range of temperaments from good, to ok to, bad and many areas in between. I have had many donkeys through the years and I can tell you from experience there are only 2 kinds, good and bad. If you find a good gentle one, you have something. Bad ones will always be bad ones. There is no in between when it comes to donkey temperament. 

Now if you are seriously wanting a good donkey, that will have some value other than a pet let me recommend a source. Garrett Jackstock in Stillwater Oklahoma. May be more than you want to spend, but take a look at his site and you can at least see what the possibilities are with a really good donkey. All donkeys are not created equal!!

I also agree with Pixie, Jack, jackass all the same thing. I will mention one other thing. I like my mules and do not see a time in my life when I do not have at least one to ride, but I would not recommend a mule at all for your needs.

http://www.garrettjackstock.com/


----------



## Maura

Get a cow and young steer. Train the steer to drive and he will suddenly become an ox. Not as fast as an equine, but quite strong and will be able to pull a cart or move fallen trees.


----------



## arnie

why not raise a steer for beef every year you get a freezer full and your cow gets a pal


----------



## arnie

also if you want to pull a cart or fallen trees a work pony or mule may fit better try to find one that is broke to work 'a donkey being much slower and stubrner . my old work horse gets along fine with the cows and being the only horse here he stays with them peacefully


----------



## BoldViolet

There's a little farm near here with a cow and a draft mule mare together.


----------

